# Genie Widget issues



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey, I've been using the Google News and Weather Genie Widget now since I rooted... Wow, almost two years now! I haven't had many issues with the app until last week. Now, it seems to never work right. Wiping catch, even reinstall, nothing helps. Does anyone have a newer version or advice on a fix?
Running with version "news and weather widge (1.3.04) prod" TIBU says. Any help would be appreciated. 
Btw tweaked 2.2, MNML, PB&J 5/25
Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ijustdontcare (Aug 16, 2011)

Bump! 
10 character... >_>

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

